# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  świerzb

## radas

Witam. mam pytanie. jak szybko i sktecznie pozbyc sie tego stworzenia . czy masc o nazwie infectoscab jest skuteczna.

----------


## TomaszK

owszem ta maść jest dość skuteczna, Do tego musisz pamiętać aby wyprać porządnie ubrania, pościel, bieliznę, i wszystkie rzeczy z którymi miałeś kontakt po zarażeniu świerzbowcem

----------


## Qela

Witajcie, 
ja z tym świństwem (świerzbem) walczyłam razem z najbliższą rodziną aż 5 miesiący i nic. Smarowaliśmy się różnymi maściami (Crotamiton_Farmapol), kremami (InfectoScab 5%) i płynami (Novoscabin 10%) dostępnymi w polskich aptekach oczywiście przepisanymi przez dermatologa. Ponadto wszystkie możliwe ubrania gotowaliśmy a później prasowaliśmy zaś te, których nie mogliśmy, włożyliśmy do plastikowego grubego worka na balkon. Dywany i dywaniki wywalone zostały także na balkon. Podłogi były odkurzane i zmywane aż dwa razy dziennie. Mimo tak wielkich starań to paskudztwo gdzieś się zawsze zachowało i wracało. Wtedy się załamałam, że nigdy tego świństwa nie wytępimy i wpadłam w panikę. Pomogło dopiero sprowadzenie z Kanady (tam było najtaniej) tabletek z Iwermektyną. Zastosowaliśmy dwie dawki, pierwszą na początku kuracji drugą po dwóch tygodniach i to tak naprawdę dopiero nam pomogło. W trakcie tej kuracji, każdy z nas, ciało natłuszczał tylko już płynem Emolium. Oczywiście sprzątaliśmy, gotowaliśmy i prasowaliśmy w między czasie do momentu zakończenia leczenia. Po miesiącu tej kuracji nie ma ani śladu po świerzbie.  

Do odsprzedania zostało mi jeszcze 10 tabletek (każda w oddzielnym blistrze, nienaruszone, w oryginalnym opakowaniu) IWERMEKTYNY po 6mg co odpowiada 30kg masy ciała człowieka, tzn. jeśli ktoś waży 60kg to musi zażyć 2 tabletki po 6mg i po dwóch tygodniach ponownie 2 tabletki po 6mg.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt:
eMail - qela@gg.pl
GaduGadu -  28918483

Całość odsprzedam za 280zł. POLECAM bo warto.

Dla pewności, że odsprzedaję oryginalny produkt a nie jakiś chłam, prześlę zdjęcia tabletek na wskazany eM.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> owszem ta maść jest dość skuteczna, Do tego musisz pamiętać aby wyprać porządnie ubrania, pościel, bieliznę, i wszystkie rzeczy z którymi miałeś kontakt po zarażeniu świerzbowcem


IVERMECTIN, IWERMEKTYNA: tabletki doustne (bez smarowania)

Ivermektyna - teoretycznie najprostsza w użyciu jednorazowo doustnie w dwóch dawkach. Wg amerykańskich badań klinicznych najskuteczniejsze jest właśnie Ivermektyna. Niższą skuteczność ma Permetryna, a jeszcze niższą takie środki jak Novoscabin, Maść Siarkowa czy Crotamiton.

Świerzb - to choroba zakaźna, chorobę wywołuje samica świerzbowca, która pod skórą drąży nory, w których składa jaja. Do zakażenia dochodzi poprzez kontakt z chorą osobą, zakażoną odzieżą, bielizną, pościelą.

Świąd nasila się szczególnie w nocy po ciepłej kąpieli lub po ogrzaniu ciała pod pościelą. Objawy występują po 3-6 tygodniach od zakażenia.

Iwermektyna wykazuje szerokie spektrum działania pasożytobójczego. Iwermektyna powoduje zakłócenie przewodnictwa impulsów nerwowych co w konsekwencji prowadzi do porażeń i śmierci pasożytów.

CHĘTNYCH O KONTAKT PROSZĘ DZWONIĆ 514 500 963

----------


## zbulwersowany

zbulwersowany postami pewnej osoby (tu: Qela i Nie zarejestrowany) na większości forów o świerzbie, próbującej wszędzie sprzedać te "ostatnie 10 tabletek" po cenie 3-4 razy większej od KANADYJSKIEJ ceny takiej ilości (oczywiście przy ilości większej cena jest jeszcze niższa, a biznes "10 ostatnich tabletek" prawdopodobnie opiera się na ilościach znacznie większych):

http://magicpharma.com/advanced_sear...208fb7&x=0&y=0

(jeśli link nie działa, wystarczy wyszukać sobie "stromectol" lub "ivermectin" na kanadyjskiej stronie magicpharma.com z której to też można zamawiać z "Worldwide Shipping Via Registered AirMail" (!))


np.  "Stromectol Generic 6mg - 8 Tabs 	Ivermectin 	Emcure 	$23.00 [72.50 zl]"

oczywiście z tą samą historyjką o pewnym domu i jego mieszkańcach "wysterylizowanych" "do suchej nitki" oraz absolutnym brakiem skuteczności zarówno tych działań, jak i środków innych niż ten, który akurat jest do odsprzedania.


Za najskuteczniejszy środek do walki ze świerzbem uznano permetrynę (badania skuteczności środków: ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17636630). Jest to środek dostępny w preparatach w polskich aptekach, jednak wymaga smarowania całego ciała i jest drogi (kilkadziesiąt złotych).

Iwermektryna wykazała mniejszą skuteczność, jednak jest tańsza i łatwiejsza w użyciu - podanie doustne, jedna lub dwie dawki.


Ciekawostka: poza iwermektryną zarejestrowaną do leczenia ludzi, jak Stromectol w Kanadzie po 70-80 zł za 8 x 6 mg = 48 mg, w Polsce - póki co - iwermektryna dostępna jest w preparatach zarejestrowanych dla weterynarii, po cenach... śmiesznych, bo np.:

http://uwm.edu.pl/zamowienia/zarzadz...rynaryjne.html

"Biomectin 1% (ivermectina) 100ml fl 27,00"

czyli 100 ml x 10 mg/ml

czyli 1000 mg za 27 zł.


Jak podłe jest takie wzbogacanie się na ludzkiej krzywdzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Po uciążliwej walce z tym robalem mam do odsprzedania:

wszystkie z datą ważności do 01.2017
1. Lyclear 3szt , nowe w kartonikach = po 65 zł za sztukę
2. Lyclear 1 szt ledwo napoczęta= 50zł
3. Lyclear 1 szt do połowy zużyta=20zł

z datą ważności do 2014
4. Allergoff oprysk 1 szt (nowa zaplombowana) =30zł
5. Allergoff oprysk 1 szt (dostępne 1/3 butelki)= 10zł

koszt przesyłki paczka pocztowa priorytetowa= 13zł 
możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem

Chętnych proszę o kontakt:  k.beniamin@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam jeszcze do odstąpienia kupiony w nadmiarze krem

Lyclear  - 2 szt. (nowy w kartonikach  data ważności do 01.2017)

65,00 zł/1 szt.


koszt przesyłki paczka pocztowa priorytetowa= 13,00zł 
możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem =19,00 zł

Chętnych proszę o kontakt:  k.beniamin@o2.pl

----------


## MediCopter

jest jakaś naprawdę 100%-owo skuteczna metoda na to??

----------


## Wdzięczny

> zbulwersowany postami pewnej osoby (tu: Qela i Nie zarejestrowany) na większości forów o świerzbie, próbującej wszędzie sprzedać te "ostatnie 10 tabletek" po cenie 3-4 razy większej od KANADYJSKIEJ ceny...
> Jak podłe jest takie wzbogacanie się na ludzkiej krzywdzie?


Chciałem bardzo serdecznie podziękować za zbulwersowanie. A tak na poważnie to dziękuję, że są jeszcze tacy ludzie, którzy napiętnują ludzi, którzy chcą się wzbogadzić na ludzkiej krzywdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odsprzedam iwermektynę 12 mg. kontakt mania25-83@o2.pl

----------


## Benek100

Nie dziękuję

----------


## leks

a ile to czasu zajmuje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Sprzedam oryginalny lek IVERMECTIN 6mg (12 tabletek w opakowaniu), z długą datą ważności. Zostało po leczeniu.
Szybko i skutecznie wybije świerzba, nużeńca itp.
Kontakt: Agnieszka Laskowiecka tel. 502 917 361 
lub agalaskowiecka@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Agnieszka Laskowiecka

----------


## anna-anna

Chciałabym tylko przypomnieć, że sprzedaż leków na receptę jest zabroniona :/ Tobie może i pomagają ale innym mogą zaszkodzić... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie jest lek dostępny ''na receptę'' - w Polsce nie można go dostać, jednakże jest skuteczny. Dlaczego nie miałabym pomóc innym ludziom w potrzebie jeżeli została mi nadwyżka ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny lek IVERMECTIN 6mg (12 tabletek w opakowaniu), z długą datą ważności. Zostało po leczeniu.
Szybko i skutecznie wybije świerzba, nużeńca itp.
Kontakt: Agnieszka Laskowiecka tel. 502 917 361 
lub agalaskowiecka@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Agnieszka Laskowiecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odsprzedam tabletki z Iwermektyną 12 mg i 6 mg. kontakt mania25-83@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pozostało mi po leczeniu kilka  sztuk iwermektyny . 
Chętnie sprzedam żeby komuś tez pomogły. 

Kontakt : swarmgood@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny Ivermectin 12mg lub 3mg z długą datą ważności. 
Kontakt: Agnieszka Laskowiecka tel. 502 917 361 lub agalaskowiecka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Iwermektynę 12mg i 3mg. Leki kupowałam w USA.
Agnieszka Laskowiecka tel. 502 917 361

----------


## aska1114

U  nas w rodzinie to paskuctwo trzymalo 6 tygodni  przepisywane przez dermatologa masci siarkowe nie pomagaly ----dopiero trafilam na doswiadczona pani doktor ktora poleciala masc-krem infectoscab 5% oczywiscie okazalo sie ze juz jej nie produkoja w polsce udalo mi sie je przez znajoma zakupic w niemczech ---tez byla potrzebna recepta --masc jest rewelacyjna smaruje sie ja 1 raz dziennie na 8 godzin a poznie mozna sie umyc i tak przez 3 dni ----- po zakonczeniu kuracji pani doktor doradzila przez pare dni smarowc sie plynem o nazwie novoscabin-----             masc infectoscab                  zakupilam 2 tubki   1 zostala mi w calosci jest z data 11\2016 moge odstapic  masc niestety jest dosc droga kosztowala 50 euro --cene mozna sprawdzic na allegro na aptekach niemieckich  jest to wieksza tuba pojemnosc 60 gram w razie pytan [podaje telefon 664928711  pani doktor pracuje w szpitalu i tymi masciami byli leczeni pacjeci efekt byl rewelacyjny ale niestety   masc sie okazala za droga przez zakup dla szpitali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Infectoscab jest dostępny w aptekach (na receptę) i kosztuje ok 50-60 PLN a nie EUR...




> U  nas w rodzinie to paskuctwo trzymalo 6 tygodni  przepisywane przez dermatologa masci siarkowe nie pomagaly ----dopiero trafilam na doswiadczona pani doktor ktora poleciala masc-krem infectoscab 5% oczywiscie okazalo sie ze juz jej nie produkoja w polsce udalo mi sie je przez znajoma zakupic w niemczech ---tez byla potrzebna recepta --masc jest rewelacyjna smaruje sie ja 1 raz dziennie na 8 godzin a poznie mozna sie umyc i tak przez 3 dni ----- po zakonczeniu kuracji pani doktor doradzila przez pare dni smarowc sie plynem o nazwie novoscabin-----             masc infectoscab                  zakupilam 2 tubki   1 zostala mi w calosci jest z data 11\2016 moge odstapic  masc niestety jest dosc droga kosztowala 50 euro --cene mozna sprawdzic na allegro na aptekach niemieckich  jest to wieksza tuba pojemnosc 60 gram w razie pytan [podaje telefon 664928711  pani doktor pracuje w szpitalu i tymi masciami byli leczeni pacjeci efekt byl rewelacyjny ale niestety   masc sie okazala za droga przez zakup dla szpitali

----------


## aska1114

Prosze mi wierzyc dzis z ciekawosci sprawdzilam cene leku jest on w aptekach niedostepny  trwa jego brak od stycznia 2014 r ---wyskakuje dostepnosc i ceny tylko poza polska ja za lek zaplacilam 100% ale niestety recepte tez musialam miec -----

----------


## eskai

> Prosze mi wierzyc dzis z ciekawosci sprawdzilam cene leku jest on w aptekach niedostepny  trwa jego brak od stycznia 2014 r ---wyskakuje dostepnosc i ceny tylko poza polska ja za lek zaplacilam 100% ale niestety recepte tez musialam miec -----


W Krakowie Infectoscab jest już dostępny

----------


## tywo87

Jeśli walczysz od 5 miesięcy to strasznie współczuję. Ja bym chyba nie wytrzymał tyle.

----------


## olax

Odsprzedam oryginalną Iwermektynę 12mg i 3mg w tabletkach (Ivermectin, Stromectol) – skutecznie zwalczy pasożyty m.in. świerzb, nużeńce, wszy, nicienie, owsiki, glisty, pierwotniaki itd. Kontakt: tel. 518 538 570 (proszę dzwonić, nie odpisuję na sms'y). Pozdrawiam, Aleksandra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam kilka tabletek ivermectyny. tabletka 12 mg 50 zł, 6mg 25 zł. ivermectin@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ja wyleczyłem się octem (Tesco Value za 1,99 zł/l) potrzebowałem 2 litry, do tego kąpiel z olejkiem z drzewa herbacianego (buteleczka kosztuje ok. 8 zł) smarowałem się 2 x dziennie przez ok 2 tygodnie, trochę to uciążliwe i piecze ale zdecydowanie wolałem to niż jak mnie swędziało :/ (po takim leczeniu proponuję jakiś krem nawilżający bo ocet strasznie wysusza skórę)
oczywiście do tego pranie wszystkiego w temp. minimum 60 st. C

P.S. próbowałem kupić ivermectynę ale słyszałem że strasznie jebią wątrobę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Czy wszystko co dotykaliśmy trzeba dokładnie umyć nawet np: długopisy zeszyty kosmetyki i co zrobić z bytami w których się chodziło w trakcie choroby i czytałam że po kuracji octowej już pierwsze zastosowanie zabija to świństwo łącznie z jajami czy to prawda bo pierwszy raz zetknęłam się z czyś takim. Dbam o higienę osobistą i o czystość w domu dla tego jestem załamana i chcę wiedzieć wszystko na temat walki z tym dziadostwem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez walcze z tym dziadem smaruje sie teraz octem bo masc crotamition nie pomogla tylko przez to na bawilam sie wiecej krost.  Snarowalam sie rez olejkiem z drzewa herbacianego troche smierdzi ale wtsusza.  Jutro ide po ifectoscab i zobacze jak bedzie dzialac.  Nam nadziwje ze pomoze bo juz psychicznie nie wytrzymuje.  Mam male dziecko co prawda nie ma krost ake i tak sie boje.  Jesli znacie jakies dobre rady to napiszcie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej! My takze wczoraj uslyszelismy diagnoze (po mies walce z niby alergia) SWIERZB! Mamy infectoscab na 3 dni (jedno smarowanie zero mycia przez ten czas potem splukac) podobno jest najlepszy na rynku ale i najdrozszy. Synek ma to cholerstwo wszedzie od stop do glow dla niego mamy osobne leki na glowe i twarz na sterydach gdyz dermatolog pow ze to jest odczyn alergiczny gdyz ten dziad nie wejdzie na twarz i we wlosy. Ja i tak wysmaruje go na twarzy i we wlosach dla pewnosci infectoscabem. Zamierzam kupic mydlo siarkowe i olejek z drzewa herbacianego i profilaktycznie to stosowac. Ahaaaaa i po 6 dniach powtorka infectoscabem na juz tylko 8-12 godz i kontrola. Masc witaminowa (robiona) codziennie po kuracji. Zamierzan wszystko zdezynfekowac octem z olejkiem w rozpylaczu domestosem a co ciekawe rzeczy ktore sa wyprane i uprasowane przed zalozeniem ( to dot tez zabawek po dezynfekcji przedmiotow codz uzytku ooscieli itp) nalezy wlozyc nawet na dobe do zamrazalnika. Dermatolog pow ze swierzb nie wystepuje tam gdzie jest zimno bo nie przezyje nawet -1 a temp pow 100stopni to dla niego nie problem! Dorosly osobnik poza cialem ginie po 3 dniach natomiast jaja i poczwary moga zyc dwa mies dlatego najlepiej go wymrozic a nie wygotowac! Od dzis smarowanie i postaram sie napisac co z tego wyszlo! Trzymajcie sie!

----------


## alilula

Do autora tematu: byłeś u lekarza? Powinien przepisać coś skutecznego! Pamiętajcie, że swierzb jest zaraźliwy! Uważajcie na rodzinkę co by ich nie pozarażać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My juz po myciu. Pierwsza noc po infectoscabie swietna na poczatku strasznie swedzi ale noc przespalismy jak aniolki. Dzisiejsza noc natomiast nie byla juz taka piekna. Swedzialo dzieci sie drapaly placz i meka. Tel di dermatologa i kazal sie dzis rano umyc i wetrzec masc witaminowa a dzieci posmarowac mascia ze sterydem. Podobno to permetryna podraznila skore i stad ten swiad. Mieszkanie posorzatane pralka pierze non stop wszystko wyniesione na balkon prane i mrozone. Potem prasowanie i ubieranie. Reczniki dla kazdego do jednorazowego uzycia i powtorka tych czynnosci. Do pary od zelazka dodaje ocet i tak prasuje. Gotowe rzeczy wyjmuje w rekawiczkach gumowych. Tragedia. Ja widze u siebie swieze krostki wiec mam smarowac je infectoscabem ale tylko punktowo.

----------


## Milo54

Słuchajcie,jesteście na niewłaściwym forum to po pierwsze a po drugie,nasi lekarze nie mają żadnego pojęcia o leczeniu świerzbu. " . Podobno to permetryna podraznila skore i stad ten swiad. " to bzdura,ten wysyp normalna reakcja po posmarowaniu Infectoscabem i, niestety,trzeba smarować się dalej,inaczej świerzbu się nie wyleczy.Smarowanie trzeba prowadzić do 3 tygodni,ponieważ permetryna nie wnika w głąb skóry,nie niszczy jaj ani larw.Cały czas wykluwają się młode osobniki,dojrzewają a dojrzałe samice wychodzą na powierzchnię naszego ciała w poszukiwaniu miejsca do złożenia jaj i tylko na powierzchni naszego ciała mogą zatruć się permetryną.
Jedno smarowanie maścią niczego nie wyleczy.
Ja wyleczyłam się dzięki nieistniejącemu już forum Afanisepem.Afanisep to środek na owady biegające zawierający 25% permetryny,po wymieszaniu go z kremem lub balsamem daje 5% roztwór,który skutecznie i tanio niszczy świerzb.
Gdy trzeba długo się leczyć i do tego ma się rodzinę to na Infectoscabie można zbankrutować.
Ocet,olejek herbaciany i te inne specyfiki nie leczą świerzbu i tylko szkoda na nie czasu.
Niczego nie trzeba bez przerwy prać ,prasować czy zamrażać jeżeli wszystko spryska się Afanisepem lub Ektoparem.
Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany jak się wyleczyć to oczywiście,napiszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z checia poczytam twoje rady. Afanisept ma byc pylisty? Jakie proporcje przy mieszaniu z balsamem? Znalazlam w saszetkach na allegro to jest to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Milo wiem juz kim jestes odp na moj post przeczytalam cale tamto forum na ktorym opisujesz jak sie leczyc i za twoja rada zaczynamy kuracje od nowa. Prosze odezwij sie tutaj podaj maila. Mam pare pytan! Pozdrawiam i nie zasmiecam juz tego forum. Pa

----------


## nnn123

Świerzb to podręcznikowo schorzenie (pasożyt) dermatologiczne. Więc po kiego robić burdel i wrzucać temat do  alergolog ii???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iwermektyna (ivermectin, Stromectol,Ivermectin) sprzedam uczciwie.
Zostały mi skuteczne oryginalne tabletki hermetycznie zapakowane po kuracji.
Odbiór osobisty u mnie w domu lub przesyłka
gta517301@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iwermektyna (ivermectin, Stromectol,Ivermectin) sprzedam ucziwie.
Zostały mi skuteczne oryginalne tabletki hermetycznie zapakowane po kuracji.
Odbiór osobisty lub przesyłka

  Telefon:               mail gta517301@gmail.com
517 445 186

----------


## powagusek

Witam. Mieszkam w londynie. Ja tez złapałem świerzba w pracy w kwietniu zeszłego roku. W angli podczas zarażenia kuracją objęta jest cała rodzina. Oprócz medycyny oczywiście musieliśmy zastosować środki typu pranie/gotowanie ubrań, czyszczenie parą powierzchni itp. Najciekawsze i najlepsze to maść jaką otrzymaliśmy - "PERMETHRIN 5% w/w Cream" 30g. Po jednej kuracji wszystko zniknęło, ustąpiło swędzenie i krosty. Można ją używać zarówno leczniczo jak i zapobiegawczo. Ja ją stosowałem z żoną i z naszym 3 letnim synem. Posiadam 4 maści jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany. Informacje pod j_powaga@interia.pl. My jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania Stromectol(ivermectin) 3 mg.Oryginalny sprowadzony z USA (mam tam rodzinę)z apteki.Cena  jednej tabletki to 10 zł Po kuracji zostało mi ich 20.Warszawa mój telefon 519-165-088

----------


## Milo54

Przepraszam,że długo nie odpowiadałam,ale kilka razy zajrzałam tu i nic się nie działo.Dobrze ,że już stosujesz kurację.Przy świerzbie permetryna jest bardziej skuteczna od ivermectyny więc nie ma sensu kupować drogie tabletki.
Nie wiem czy jeszcze potrzebujesz mój adres mailowy,na wszelki wypadek podaję : inacaro54@gmail.com
Każdy może napisać,każdemu udzielę odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorry,jesteś wyjątkiem,10zł.za tabletkę to jeszcze nie widziałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie,jesteście na niewłaściwym forum to po pierwsze a po drugie,nasi lekarze nie mają żadnego pojęcia o leczeniu świerzbu. " . Podobno to permetryna podraznila skore i stad ten swiad. " to bzdura,ten wysyp normalna reakcja po posmarowaniu Infectoscabem i, niestety,trzeba smarować się dalej,inaczej świerzbu się nie wyleczy.Smarowanie trzeba prowadzić do 3 tygodni,ponieważ permetryna nie wnika w głąb skóry,nie niszczy jaj ani larw.Cały czas wykluwają się młode osobniki,dojrzewają a dojrzałe samice wychodzą na powierzchnię naszego ciała w poszukiwaniu miejsca do złożenia jaj i tylko na powierzchni naszego ciała mogą zatruć się permetryną.
> Jedno smarowanie maścią niczego nie wyleczy.
> Ja wyleczyłam się dzięki nieistniejącemu już forum Afanisepem.Afanisep to środek na owady biegające zawierający 25% permetryny,po wymieszaniu go z kremem lub balsamem daje 5% roztwór,który skutecznie i tanio niszczy świerzb.
> Gdy trzeba długo się leczyć i do tego ma się rodzinę to na Infectoscabie można zbankrutować.
> Ocet,olejek herbaciany i te inne specyfiki nie leczą świerzbu i tylko szkoda na nie czasu.
> Niczego nie trzeba bez przerwy prać ,prasować czy zamrażać jeżeli wszystko spryska się Afanisepem lub Ektoparem.
> Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany jak się wyleczyć to oczywiście,napiszę.


To napisz proszę jak dokładnie to zastosowac bo my już bankrutujemy na infectoscabie a moja 2 letnia córka już pół roku się z tym męczy teraz ja to od niej załapałem wysmarowaliśmy sie wszystcy w rodzinie do tego pranie i gotowanie i proszek do prania colvin septon ale nie wiem . dostaliśmy skierowanie do szpitala dla córki ale byłem i powiedzieli że nie ma łóżek wolnych i jak sie nic nowego nie pojawi to nie bedzie trzeba przychodzić 3 dzień nic nowego nie ma ale juz kasy też nie ma jak się by co nowego pojawiło na ten infectoscab. pozdrawiam

----------


## Milo54

Napiszę jak ten Afanisep przygotować i jak się leczyć,bo widzę,że ludzie trafiają w różne miejsca a ja najlepiej wiem jaka to męka gdy ma się świerzb.
O Afanisepie dowiedziałam się na nieistniejącym już forum a więc nie jest to mój wynalazek,ale metodę dopracowałam na sobie.
Afanisepem były smarowane nawet niemowlęta i matki twierdziły,że nic im nie jest,ale tu każdy rodzic musi sam zdecydować,może jednam Infectoscab?Dorosłym nic nie będzie.

Afanisep 25 ,zawiera  25% permetryny.Aby uzyskać odpowiednie stężenie permetryny,należy 1 saszetkę  wymieszać ze 100ml  balsamu do ciała lub kremu o luźnej konsystencji.Tu podałam przykładową proporcję ,ale żeby wysmarować całą rodzinę trzeba rozrobić 3-4 saszetki .
Należy też przygotować zawiesinę do spryskania ubrań ,mebli,butów ,pościeli ,łóżek,materacy ,ręczników,dosłownie wszystkiego z czym mieliśmy lub mamy kontakt, aha ,jeszcze tapicerka w samochodzie .Posprzątać normalnie przed pryskaniem i nie szaleć po pryskaniu .
Zawiesinę przygotowujemy mieszając 1 saszetkę afanisepu ze 100ml wody (użyć co najmniej 2 saszetek) ,wlać do butelki np.po płynie do mycia okien ,w czasie pryskania często potrząsać ,bo afanisep opada na dno .
Nie należy używać więcej wody , bo zawiesina nie będzie skuteczna.

Wszystkie ubrania ,piżamy,koszule nocne, pryskamy od wewnętrznej strony ,przesiąknięte plamy,ale tylko na ubraniach, przecieramy wilgotną ścierką ( w praniu wszystko od razu schodzi) , tapicerkę też.
W tak przygotowanych ubraniach chodzimy do ich zabrudzenia ,po praniu znów pryskamy .
W pościeli śpimy tyle co zwykle ,nie ma sensu i nawet nie jest wskazane jej ustawiczne zmienianie ,należy dać czas permetrynie na działanie .Pościel jest trochę lepka ,ale to jest teraz nasza bariera ochronna .Nie ma potrzeby gotowania pościeli i prasowania.
Jeżeli chodzi o smarowanie ciała to należy wysmarować się bardzo dokładnie , włącznie ze stopami ,uszami,twarzą ,pośladki i między nimi,miejsca intymne z tym "małym" włącznie.Głowę też można wysmarować przygotowanym smarowidłem lub zawiesiną do pryskania.Oficjalne źródła podają,że na twarzy i głowie świerzbu nie ma,ale ja sama miałam na policzku jeden z tych twardych guzków więc nie ma co eksperymentować ,smarować wszystko , inni piszą,że mieli na głowie też.
Już po pierwszym smarowaniu jest ogromna ulga i można spokojnie przespać noc ,potem jest już tylko lepiej .
Ważne , nie myjemy się 3 - 4 dni , z wyjątkiem tego co trzeba umyć czyli np.nogi,twarz,intymne części ciała ,te umyte części ciała posmarować ponownie za każdym razem .
Nie wiem jak głęboko w skórę wnika permetryna ,ale w trakcie kuracji tu i ówdzie pojawia się jeszcze swędzenie lub krosty ,natychmiast w tych miejscach dosmarować .
Po prysznicu wszystko powtarzamy od nowa i tak przez 2-3 tygodnie ,ja smarowalam sie niecale 3 tygodnie.Cała rodzina powinna być leczona jednocześnie .
Jeżeli chodzi o seks to gorzej jest ze świerzbem niż z hifem ,zarażamy się nawet przez podanie ręki tyle ,że od tego nie umieramy .
Nie ma ścisłego określenia terminu wyleczenia się ,ludzie piszą ,że choroba nawraca więc lepiej dłużej niż za krótko. 
Afanisep zamawiamy na Allegro ,trzeba kupić ten "Afanisep25"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem nie potrzebnie panikujecie ja sie z moja rodziną szybko wyleczylam nie potrzebnie panikujecie  3 dniowa kuracja czyli smarowanie sie przez 3 dni mascią siarkową powinno sie nie myc w czasie leczenia ale moja rodzina sie myla a i tak nam przeszlo  po 3 dniach wszystko co sie da powycierałam wodą z octem wygotowałam posciele co sie dalo wypralam w wysokich temperaturach koce serwetki bielizne itp my z rascji tego ze sie kąpalismy podczas leczenia bo nie wyobrazam sobie nie myjac sie przez 3 dni po kąpaniu prasowałam reczniki i to wszystko nie przesadzajcie z zamrazaniem ubran z zamyjkaniem ich w workach itp to nie potrzebne 
po kuracji 3 dniowej wystarczy mocno nawilzac skóre olejkami do ciala czy masciami mi dermatolog polecila duzy krem za ponad 20 zl 500ml i tym cala sie smarowalam i to tyle nic wiecej wiadomo ze czlowiek jeszcze sie drapie po 3 dniowej kuracji bo skóra jest podrazniona i sucha ale trzeba sobie uswiadomic bo uwierzcie mi to siedzi w glowie juz nic nie macie jesli zrobiliscie chociaz to co wam napisalam i mi po 3 tygodniach od kóracji gdy tylko nawilzałam skórę minelo jesli chcecie podam wam nazwe kremu co moja cala rodzina sie smarowała sama dermatolog mówila ze to tez siedzi w glowie jestesmy przewrazliwieni i panikujemy a my juz nic na skórze po takiej kuracji nie mamy nasza skóra poprostu musi sie od regenerować i to wszystko jakich kolwiek pytan prosze pytać chetnie odpowiem tutaj  :Smile:  i pamietajcie nie panikujcie to tez siedzi w naszych glowach nie na skórze :Smile:

----------


## Sylwia45

Dokladnie trzeba dbac o higiene. Ja to swinstwo zlapalam chyba gdzies na basenie albo nie wiem gdzie nawet. Na poczatku bagatelizowalam objawy bo myslalam ze to uczulenie od chloru w wodzie, ale jak mnie lekarz zobaczyl to nie mial watpliwosci.

----------


## Ina59

nie potrzebna panika - nie rób ludziom wody z mózgu,gdyby im po 3 dniach przeszło to nie byłoby ich tutaj i jeszcze jedno,żadną higieną świerzbu się nie wyleczy(to już do następnego postu).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam, poniewaz pozostalo mi z kuracji:  infectoscab (60zl +wysyłka) oraz Crotamiton(10zl +wysyłka), mam po jednej sztuce. data przydatnosci do 2017 roku. 
kontakt - kowalu@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
posiadam bardzo skuteczne zioła do stosowania w przypadku świerzbu.
podaję mail do kontaktu lena@tcmlena.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Chcę się podzielić sposobami, które mi pomogły. Stosowalam rozne masci, jednak ten syf ciągle powracał. Myślę, że pasożytowi mimo prania i prasowania w 90 stopniach udaje się przetrwać dzięki jajom ,które składa. Dlatego ważne jest wyeliminowanie go z otoczenia. W interenecie znalazłam informację, że świerzb nie lubi kwaśnego środowiska. Kwaśne PH ma m.in. ocet, cola, sok z cytryny. Stosowałam na skórę, lecz za bardzo piekło. Kupiłam na allegro ektopar 250ml(zawiera duże stężenie permetryny). Po rozcieńczeniu z wodą można wcierać w skórę, mieszanina nie powinna być zbyt rzadka, ale tak, aby można było wetrzeć w skórę. Twarz i włosy również. Po 10 dniach można powtórzyć. 250ml kosztuje około 85zł, i starcza przynajmniej na kilka użyć. Myślę jednak, że większość specyfików da sobie ze świerzbem radę, ważne jest aby nie zasrażać się ponownie poprzez odzież, obuwie, kurtki, buty itp. Wcześniej stosowanie permetryny też przynosiło niewielkie skutki. Dopiero zastosowanie octu do prania pomogło wyeliminować ten syf. Jedna butelka octu na jedno pranie, koniecznie bez proszku, gdyż ma odczyn zasadowy. Mniejszą ilość octu nie próbowałam, być może też zadziała. 60-90 stopni, ale myślę, że w niższych temperaturach też może być skuteczny. Zadnych płynów do płukania -ważne żeby DZIADA ZAKWASIĆ. Do kąpieli nie stosuję żadnych żeli, najniższe PH z dostępnych na rynku mają żele neutralne dla skóry PH 5,5. Używam również zamiast szamponu oraz mydła(można przelać do buteleczki z dozownikiem). Aha, do sprzatania, przecierania mebli, podłóg itp. stosuję ocet lub wodę z octem. Po ponad 3 latach wreszcie udało mi się pokonać ten syf czego i wam życzę!  :Smile:  W razie pytań mail: skarpeta0205@gmail.com

----------


## Ina59

Skarpeta,nie pieprz za przeproszeniem głupot,ocet ani cytryna nie niszczą świerzbu a pozbycie się go po 3 latach to nie zwycięstwo tylko porażka.Ektopar owszem zniszczy świerzb,ale trzeba wiedzieć w jakich proporcjach go rozrobić no i do smarowania raczej niewygodny i do tego bardzo drogi .usuń swoje rady ,bo tylko możesz ludzi załamać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania kilka tabletek iwermektyny. Lek kupiony poza Pl w aptece, kupilam go aby pozbyc sie nuzenca. Dziala tezna inne ppasozyty. Tabletki sa 12, 6 albo 3mg. Tel 518410692

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam uczciwie oryginalną Iwermektynę 12mg, 6mg, 3mg  (Ivermectin, Stromectol) – skutecznie zwalczy pasożyty m.in. świerzb, nużeńce, demodex,  wszy, nicienie, owsiki, glisty. Kupowałam w aptece w USA, została nadwyżka po leczeniu – DZIAŁA.  Tel. 518 538 570

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstprzedam tabketki iwerkmetyny po kuracji. Mojej rodzinie pomoglo. zof.now.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam preparat w aerozolu Muszka (zwalcza pchły i kleszcze u psów). Zawiera 0,25g / 100g permetryny. Wypsikałam już wszystko nim. Ja już nie wiem jak się tego pozbyć. Dom 200m2 więc nie jestem w stanie sterylnie wszystkiego sprzątać codziennie. Do tego rodzina pięcioosobowa, czasu brakuje na wypranie wszystkiego. Nie mam już siły, chyba łatwiej będzie wrzucić wszystko w piec, spalić i kupić nowe. To jakiś koszmar. Wypróbuję jeszcze Afanisep25 i Ektopar jak ktoś wyżej napisał. Co się stanie jeśli po rozcieńczeniu stężenie permetryny będzie wyższe niż 5%?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli nie możecie wyleczyć się ze świerzbu,to może to nie jest świerzb,może warto zrobić badania na nużeńca, te roztocze,powoduje chorobę zwaną demodekozą,ja mam to gó...no,wyleczyłem się permetryną,ale ponowne zarażenie od osoby mieszkającej ze mną ,która nie robi nic żeby to wytłuc,a wiem że  chociaż nie ma takich objawów co ja,to niestety rozdaje innym jaja nużeńców

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Efekty pryskania ciała Muszką : przesypiam noc. Jeszcze swędzi, ale o niebo mniej. Krostki częściowo poznikały. Nowych przybywa, ale kilka, które po spryskaniu w ciągu dnia znikają. Wnioskuję, że permetryna zawarta w tym aerozolu pomaga, ale chyba jest jej zbyt mała zawartość, aby pomóc natychmiast . Crotamiton nie pomógł, a wręcz miałam wrażenie, że działał odwrotnie.
Myję się normalnie, ale obecnie tylko mydłem siarkowym. Wszystkie inne płyny, balsamy odstawiłam na razie. Do prania zamiast proszku wlewam butelkę octu (wedle powyższych rad). 
Zamówiłam na Allegro proszek do prania Colvin (o ile nie przekręciłam nazwy) bo nie jestem w stanie przy tak licznej rodzinie wszystkiego gotować, zamrażać itp. 
Efekty na trzeci dzień widać- zamiast spodni ubrałam w końcu sukienkę :-)
Oby tylko octu nie zabrakło w moim sklepie i Muszki :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam się skąd to paskudztwo znalazło się w mojej rodzinie. Mam dwa psy na podwórku, które jakiś czas wcześniej potwornie się drapały. Pomyślałam- pchły, więc kupiłam kropelki i pomogło od ręki. W tym samym czasie miałam operację w szpitalu, córka była też na Zielonej Szkole, a mąż miał kontakt z owcami, kozami... Córkę wysypało pierwszą, potem drugą córkę, męża i na końcu mnie. Syn jeszcze się nie zaraził.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U  nas w rodzinie to paskuctwo trzymalo 6 tygodni  przepisywane przez dermatologa masci siarkowe nie pomagaly ----dopiero trafilam na doswiadczona pani doktor ktora poleciala masc-krem infectoscab 5% oczywiscie okazalo sie ze juz jej nie produkoja w polsce udalo mi sie je przez znajoma zakupic w niemczech ---tez byla potrzebna recepta --masc jest rewelacyjna smaruje sie ja 1 raz dziennie na 8 godzin a poznie mozna sie umyc i tak przez 3 dni ----- po zakonczeniu kuracji pani doktor doradzila przez pare dni smarowc sie plynem o nazwie novoscabin-----             masc infectoscab                  zakupilam 2 tubki   1 zostala mi w calosci jest z data 11\2016 moge odstapic  masc niestety jest dosc droga kosztowala 50 euro --cene mozna sprawdzic na allegro na aptekach niemieckich  jest to wieksza tuba pojemnosc 60 gram w razie pytan [podaje telefon 664928711  pani doktor pracuje w szpitalu i tymi masciami byli leczeni pacjeci efekt byl rewelacyjny ale niestety   masc sie okazala za droga przez zakup dla szpitali


tą maść można kupić na receptę w każdej polskiej aptece bez problemu, ponieważ od kilku miesięcy ją kupuję 30 ml kosztuje 69zł ale nie pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ectopar pomaga. Rozcieńczyłam go z balsamem do ciała. Ładnie pachnie. Już tylko mąż ma jeszcze krosty. My już jedynie jakieś pojedyńcze. Smarujemy się dalej, aż wszystkie znikną. Dom spryskałam ectoparem rozcieńczonym z wodą. W końcu jakieś efekty są

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 1 miesiaca walczę z tym g...em. Majatek straciłam na infectoscabie i  crotamitonie dla 4 osobowej rodziny.  Proszę o informację w jakiech ilościach rozcienczyć Ectopar z balsamem lub woda do spryskania. Dosłownie płaczę z bezradności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do spryskiwania 10 ml i dolać 0,5 l wody ( na opakowaniu instrukcja). 
Na ciało najpierw do 100 ml balsamu dolałam 100 ml tego preparatu rozcieńczonego ( jak wyżej), ale po 3 dniach efekt był słaby więc kolejny raz do 100 ml balsamu do ciała dolałam 10 ml czystego ectoparu. Krosty zaczęły szybciej znikać. W zasadzie tych małych już nie ma, te większe jeszcze są, ale już nie swędzą. Odzież piorę w occie. Zamiast proszku wlewam butelkę occtu do pralki. Rozcieńczonym ectoparem wyprałam też materace od łóżek, przejechałam podłogi, meble itp. Nie wiem czy ectopar to wyleczy tzn jak przestaniemy się smarować czy to nie wróci, ale na chwilę obecną chociaż się nie drapiemy i niewiele krost zostało.

----------


## siwa2008

IWERMEKTYNY czy ja kupię ten lek w Anglii???

----------


## Aruba

> Witam. mam pytanie. jak szybko i sktecznie pozbyc sie tego stworzenia . czy masc o nazwie infectoscab jest skuteczna.


Ja zużyłam 3 tubki,i niestety nie pomogło.Męczę się dalej.Podobno Ivermectin jest dobry,ale w Polsce nie dostępny.Może w internecie znajdę.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## niezarejestrowany

Witajcie
Dla chętnych mam do odsprzedania po naszej walce z robalami (świerzbem). Tylko te maście pomogły mojej córce, która mając skórę z AZS, niczego innego nie mogła stosować. 
1. Maść Permethrin 5%, mam do sprzedania 5 sztuk, sprowadzonych z Anglii, po około 50zł do nego (oryginalna cena to 65zł). Maście nowe, w oryginalnych opakowaniach
2. Ektopar spray- koncentrat do spryskiwania mieszkania. 250ml. Nowy. Cena oryginalna 120zł, sprzedam za 90zł.

Ponieważ mocno problem dał się we znaki w mojej rodzinie, zakupiłam na zapas za dużo, a po zastosowaniu tych preparatów, problem nie powrócił.  :Wink: )

Telefon 503097162, odpisuje także na smsy
;-);-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 6 opakowań inwermektyny po 6 mg każda, jeśli ktoś poszukuje, proszę o kontakt, chętnie odsprzedam. Dla 1 osoby są przeznaczone dwie tabletki.

yvonne.orlikowska@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 6 opakowań inwermektyny po 6 mg każda, jeśli ktoś poszukuje, proszę o kontakt, chętnie odsprzedam. Dla 1 osoby są przeznaczone dwie tabletki.

yvonne.orlikowska@gmail.com

----------


## Guacamole

ja z taką dolegliwością to bym się jednak udała na konsultację do lekarza... nigdy nie wiadomo jakie mogą być konsekwencje. z resztą ostatnio stwierdziłam, że warto się badać, dlatego jutro idę do laboratorium APC Analizy. czas dbać o zdrowie!

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeżyłam to i nikomu tego nie życzę. Bardzo skuteczną, lecz nie najtańszą maścią na to paskudztwo jest Infectoscab. Należy posmarować się nią przynajmniej dwa razy, dzień po dniu, nie zaszkodzi powtórzyć tydzień później. Oczywiście podstawową sprawą jest dezynfekcja całego mieszkania wraz z ubraniami. Należy każdego dnia zmieniać pościel oraz wszystkie ubrania. Wszystko prać w temp. 90stopni, a następnie wyprasować. Ja prasowałam nawet kanapy, materace czy dywany. Buty włożyć do zamrażalnika (świerz ginie również w temperaturach ujemnych). Doraźną ulgę podczas choroby daje smarowanie zmian olejkiem herbacianym. Oprócz tego myłam się mydłem siarkowym na zmiane z szamponem na wszy. W moim przypadku wyżej wymienione sposoby pomogły. Przede wszystkim ważna jest konsekwencja i nie poddawanie się. Choroba strasznie wyniszcza psychicznie. Odechciewało mi się wszystkiego. Nieprzespane noce, okropne swędzenie potrafi mocno uprzykrzyć życie. Jednak zastosowanie się do tych rad, gwarantuje sukces. Powodzenia!

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ten ivermectin działa powiedzcie bo jesli bede miał go zamówić to musze być pewny ze działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też uważam, że dermatolodzy w polsce to patałachy, naciągają ludzi na koszty




> Słuchajcie,jesteście na niewłaściwym forum to po pierwsze a po drugie,nasi lekarze nie mają żadnego pojęcia o leczeniu świerzbu. " . Podobno to permetryna podraznila skore i stad ten swiad. " to bzdura,ten wysyp normalna reakcja po posmarowaniu Infectoscabem i, niestety,trzeba smarować się dalej,inaczej świerzbu się nie wyleczy.Smarowanie trzeba prowadzić do 3 tygodni,ponieważ permetryna nie wnika w głąb skóry,nie niszczy jaj ani larw.Cały czas wykluwają się młode osobniki,dojrzewają a dojrzałe samice wychodzą na powierzchnię naszego ciała w poszukiwaniu miejsca do złożenia jaj i tylko na powierzchni naszego ciała mogą zatruć się permetryną.
> Jedno smarowanie maścią niczego nie wyleczy.
> Ja wyleczyłam się dzięki nieistniejącemu już forum Afanisepem.Afanisep to środek na owady biegające zawierający 25% permetryny,po wymieszaniu go z kremem lub balsamem daje 5% roztwór,który skutecznie i tanio niszczy świerzb.
> Gdy trzeba długo się leczyć i do tego ma się rodzinę to na Infectoscabie można zbankrutować.
> Ocet,olejek herbaciany i te inne specyfiki nie leczą świerzbu i tylko szkoda na nie czasu.
> Niczego nie trzeba bez przerwy prać ,prasować czy zamrażać jeżeli wszystko spryska się Afanisepem lub Ektoparem.
> Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany jak się wyleczyć to oczywiście,napiszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Uczciwie odsprzedam leki pozostałe po leczeniu pasożytów. Wszystkie pochodzą z zagranicznych aptek, mają długie terminy przydatności. Leki są sprawdzone i przede wszystkim skuteczne.

Oferuję:
1. PRAZYKWANTEL 600mg (ZENTOZIDE, BILITRCIDE, DISTOSIDE) - przywry, tasiemce
2. IVERMEKTYNA 12mg, 6mg, 3mg (STROMECTOL, VERMECTIN) - glisty (ogólnie robaki obłe), nużeniec, świerzb, wegorczyca, filarioza
3. NITAZOKSANID 500mg (ALINIA, NIZONIDE) - lamblie, robaki obłe (np. glista), candida, przywry, bakterie (np Helicobacter Pylori), borelioza
4. NIKLOSAMID 500mg (YOMESAN, HEXIN) - tasiemce, przywry
5. DIETYLKARBAMAZYNA 100mg (DEC, BANOCIDE FORTE) - toksokaroza, onkocerkoza, filarioza

Leki można odebrać osobiście lub za pośrednictwem Poczty Polskiej. Gwarantuję uczciwość i legalne pochodzenie produktów. Sama jestem po leczeniu i było ono 100% skuteczne.

Zapraszam

Ela, tel : 790 776 589

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA! Post powyzej nieaktualny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
 Odstąpię NOWY, nie używany, nie otwierany Infectoscab( Permethrinum 5%)po cenie aptecznej. 

 Dermatolog przepisał 2 tubki, lecz nam wystarczyła na tylko 1 tubka. Kuracja 1 dniowa i świerzb do nas nie wrócił. 

kontakt, Magdalena 662-764-467, olszomag.allegro@gmail.com

----------


## KOzak

> Słuchajcie,jesteście na niewłaściwym forum to po pierwsze a po drugie,nasi lekarze nie mają żadnego pojęcia o leczeniu świerzbu. " . Podobno to permetryna podraznila skore i stad ten swiad. " to bzdura,ten wysyp normalna reakcja po posmarowaniu Infectoscabem i, niestety,trzeba smarować się dalej,inaczej świerzbu się nie wyleczy.Smarowanie trzeba prowadzić do 3 tygodni,ponieważ permetryna nie wnika w głąb skóry,nie niszczy jaj ani larw.Cały czas wykluwają się młode osobniki,dojrzewają a dojrzałe samice wychodzą na powierzchnię naszego ciała w poszukiwaniu miejsca do złożenia jaj i tylko na powierzchni naszego ciała mogą zatruć się permetryną.
> Jedno smarowanie maścią niczego nie wyleczy.
> Ja wyleczyłam się dzięki nieistniejącemu już forum Afanisepem.Afanisep to środek na owady biegające zawierający 25% permetryny,po wymieszaniu go z kremem lub balsamem daje 5% roztwór,który skutecznie i tanio niszczy świerzb.
> Gdy trzeba długo się leczyć i do tego ma się rodzinę to na Infectoscabie można zbankrutować.
> Ocet,olejek herbaciany i te inne specyfiki nie leczą świerzbu i tylko szkoda na nie czasu.
> Niczego nie trzeba bez przerwy prać ,prasować czy zamrażać jeżeli wszystko spryska się Afanisepem lub Ektoparem.
> Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany jak się wyleczyć to oczywiście,napiszę.


HEJKA!

Jeśli jesteś w stanie podać jakieś konkretne wieści, jak się wyleczyć, to będę serdecznie zobowiązany!
Proszę o wieści na e-mail: bocia-14@wp.pl

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!
Boguś.

----------


## doktorx

Wyżej jest chyba ciekawe rozwiązanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja odsprzedam całe opakowanie yomesan mariuszpaduchy@o2.pl

----------


## Michał602

Odsprzedam taniej pozostałe po odrobaczeniu leki - iwermektyne, nitazoksanid, prazykwantel.
Leki pochodzą z apteki, mają długie daty ważności na blistrach i są przeznaczone do leczenia ludzi, nie zwierząt!
Leki są skuteczne, działają - odrobaczałem całą rodzinę łącznie z dziećmi, więc mogę zapewnić o skuteczności i bezpieczeństwie tych leków.
Michał, telefon 736638642

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi po leczeniu antypasożytniczym skuteczne tabletki IWERMEKTYNA 12mg, 6mg i 3mg.
Tabletki są nie otwierane, oryginalnie zapakowane w listkach przez producenta i mają długą datę ważności. Na pewno wyleczą ze świerzbu, nużeńca, demodexu, glisty oraz innych pasożytów. Jestem osobą uczciwą i odsprzedaję w cenie zakupu. Maria, telefon 536 002 870

----------


## ŁukaszB

Ja i moja dziwczyna leczyliśmy się ze swierzbu blisko rok. Podejrzewam ze przynioslem to swinstwo od kolegi spiac po imprezie w jego poscieli. Skad takie podejrzenia? Analizując przeszłość zapamietalem ze kolega czesto sie drapal np po wewnętrznych stronach rak. Udalo nam sie pozbyc tego swinstwa po blisko 3 kuracjach. 1 i 2 nieudane nie beda opowiadał bo szkoada czasu. Dopiero seryjna dawka infectoscab przyniosla konkretne rezulaty. Mianowicie smarowanie 24h bez mycia, nawilzanie skory po zakonczonej pierwszej kuracji. I po okolo tygodniu jeszcze 2x tak samo. Z szaleństwem porzadkow nie ma co przesadzac. Glownie poprac posciel i ubrania w których najczęściej sie chodzi etc. Cos co dluzej lezy moze zostawic w spokoju. Minusem tej maści juz po zakonczonej kuracji jest potworne wysuszenie skory i jej podraznienie. Poczatkowo myslelismy ze to kolejny nawrót tego cholerstwa. Na szczęście nie. Potem poprostu trzeba dobrze dbać o skore bo jest mocno przesuszona i podrazniona. Przy okazji, zostalo mi jeszcze 2 pelne tubki te maści, wiem ze jest droga i chetnie ja odstapie za sporo nizsza cene tak zeby zwrocilo mi sie chociaż po części to co wydalem na 6 tubek. Jest wazna jeszcze ponad rok. Jezeli ktos ma jeszcze jakies pytania moge cos poradzic. Moj email bujnowski.lukasz@wp.pl. Spokojnie da sie tego pozbyc. Nie nalezy wpadac w panike. Troche to czasu zajmuje ale jest to mozliwe. Ja ponad pol roku mam spokój.

----------


## sssssssssssssssssss

Witam!!!
Męczyłem się z tym 3 lata temu,chce dać dobrą rade (w 100% skuteczną , wiem po sobie  :Smile:  )
Zaraziłem się od mojej dziewczyny.Ona leczyła się około 4  miesięcy.
Swoją droga ten pierd... pasożyt tak niszczy psychikę że się rozstaliśmy....
Kiedy przeszło na mnie,bylem u dermatologa,stosowałem jakieś dziwne maści,smarowałem się octem (jestem bardzo odporny na ból , ale po smarowaniu się octem ryczałem z bólu),później przeszedłem na wodę utlenioną ,która również nic nie pomogła a zaszkodziła.Zacząłem dniami i nocami czytać o tym świerzbie....jak sobie o tym teraz myśle to był to chyba mój najgorszy okres w życiu,straciłem przez to kobietę i prace...no,ale do rzeczy...
Ktoś genialny na internetach napisał o OLEJKU Z DRZEWA HERBACIANEGO!
Pomyślałem że zaryzykuje i że gorzej już być nie może.To była chyba najlepsza decyzja w moim życiu!!!
Po miesiącu ani śladu.Metoda leczenia tym olejkiem mnie wyniosła około 150-maks 200 zł.Troszke dużo ale już naprfawde mimo cieżkiego stanu finansowego zaryzykowałem) 
Sposób użycia:
-smarować się rano(troszkę to śmierdzi ale nie ma tragedii)
-smarować się wieczorem
-smarować się można także za dnia kiedy czujemy lekkie swędzenie to już znak że trzeba dowalić skurczybykom
-Można rozcieńczać (ja robiłem to nawet z wodą) i pomagało

i WUALLA!!!

Poźniej prasowałem w temperaturze maksymalnej jaką miałem na pralce,fotele,wyro i inne tego typu wymyłem octem,sedes,klape i tego typu myłem zawsze denaturatem żeby sie rodzinka nie pozarażała!!

Mówię wam bez ściemy OLEJEK Z DRZEWA HERBACIANEGO!!!
Wiem po sobie,mi pomogło to i wam powinno.
Ja byłem zadowolony z metody leczenia,to moim zdaniem jedyna metoda bezbolesna,a nawet absurdalnie bym to ujął przyjemna,gdyż nie wysusza naszej skóry,zapach powoduje lepsze oddychanie,także jeśli ktoś ma katar to nawet zatoki przepcha i te uczucie ulgi kiedy człowiek się tym nasmaruje..ja po nasmarowaniu czułem się jak "bóg"..mega ulga naprawde.

Mam nadzieje że pomogłem i 3mam kciuki i nie dajcie sie tym....no sami sobie dokończcie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich co mają to diabelstwo. Nasza rodzina walczy z tym świństwem od 3 miesiecy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

IWERMEKTYNA - oryginalna z apteki amerykańskiej - odsprzedam uczciwie nadwyżkę po skutecznym leczeniu - tel. 536 002 870 Maria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . też miałem problem ze świerzbem , meczyłem się z tym dziadostwem prawie pół roku
permentyna , benzoesan benzylu , itp. nic nie pomagało tylko łagodziło objawy , lekarze tak naprawdę 
nie znają sposobu leczenia , przez przypadek odkryłem że robale i larwy komara giną pod wysokim napięciem
Postanowiłem zrobić generator około 20 tysiecy volt i dużej częstotliwości , pozbyłem się dziadostwa w trzy
dni , minoł już miesiąc i brak objawów . Może ktoś powiedzieć że to nie bezpieczne , tak jeśli ktoś ma rozrusznik
serca , ale dla zdrowej osoby to nawet nie odczuwalne , pasożyty żerują w warstwie rogowej skóry a wysokie napięcie
o dużej częstotliwości właśnie biegnie w tej warstwie , może opatentuję ten sposób , bo to jest karygodne 
żeby lekarze pozwolili w 21 wieku na hodowanie pasożytów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> IWERMEKTYNY czy ja kupię ten lek w Anglii???


Odsprzedam uczciwie po cenie zakupu STROMECTOL 3 mg (lek leczy min : świerzba, nużeńca i inne pasożyty) w ilości 20 sztuk zakupiony w aptece w USA. Ewa tel. 735185227

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich co mają to diabelstwo. Nasza rodzina walczy z tym świństwem od 3 miesiecy


Odsprzedam uczciwie po cenie zakupu STROMECTOL 3 mg (lek leczy min : świerzba, nużeńca i inne pasożyty) w ilości 20 sztuk zakupiony w aptece w USA. Ewa tel. 735185227

----------


## lolek234

> Słuchajcie,jesteście na niewłaściwym forum to po pierwsze a po drugie,nasi lekarze nie mają żadnego pojęcia o leczeniu świerzbu. " . Podobno to permetryna podraznila skore i stad ten swiad. " to bzdura,ten wysyp normalna reakcja po posmarowaniu Infectoscabem i, niestety,trzeba smarować się dalej,inaczej świerzbu się nie wyleczy.Smarowanie trzeba prowadzić do 3 tygodni,ponieważ permetryna nie wnika w głąb skóry,nie niszczy jaj ani larw.Cały czas wykluwają się młode osobniki,dojrzewają a dojrzałe samice wychodzą na powierzchnię naszego ciała w poszukiwaniu miejsca do złożenia jaj i tylko na powierzchni naszego ciała mogą zatruć się permetryną.
> Jedno smarowanie maścią niczego nie wyleczy.
> Ja wyleczyłam się dzięki nieistniejącemu już forum Afanisepem.Afanisep to środek na owady biegające zawierający 25% permetryny,po wymieszaniu go z kremem lub balsamem daje 5% roztwór,który skutecznie i tanio niszczy świerzb.
> Gdy trzeba długo się leczyć i do tego ma się rodzinę to na Infectoscabie można zbankrutować.
> Ocet,olejek herbaciany i te inne specyfiki nie leczą świerzbu i tylko szkoda na nie czasu.
> Niczego nie trzeba bez przerwy prać ,prasować czy zamrażać jeżeli wszystko spryska się Afanisepem lub Ektoparem.
> Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany jak się wyleczyć to oczywiście,napiszę.


witam,walcze z tym cholerstwem też .może mi pani napisać jak sie pani wyleczyłaszczególnie chodzi mi o ten afanisep. z tym balsamem,z góry dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

siarka na allegro za grosze potrzeby też jest siarczek siarczan z zapałek uzyskasz 100 gram wazeliny z 20 gram siarki 10 gram siarczka siarczanu i po sprawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lyclear .Czy ktoś stosowal tą maść na swierzb ?? Mam to dziadostwo , smaruje się octem już dwa tygodnie w jednym miejscu znika w drugim się pojawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> IWERMEKTYNA - oryginalna z apteki amerykańskiej - odsprzedam uczciwie nadwyżkę po skutecznym leczeniu - tel. 536 002 870 Maria


witam czy ma pani iwermektyne?jeśli tak to jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja si leczyłam novoscabinem, bo do dermatologa kolejka a ten preparat można bez recepty kupić. Pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a po jakim czasie pomogło? ja już się tyle męcze domowymi sposobami dzis pojde do apteki i sprobuje tej masci... tylko oby szybko pomogla  :Frown: ((

----------


## Fransi

novoscabin jest w płynie i pomaga po jakichś 3/4 tygodniach (ustępuje wtedy swędzenie). polecam stosować wraz z lekami przeciwalergicznymi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba wszystko wymyć to prawda. Tutaj jest szczegółowo opisane jak sobie poradzić z tym problemem Bezowsikow.pl . Najlepszy lek to chyba Pyrantelum Medana, jest w aptekach bez recepty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Uczciwie odsprzedam leki pozostałe po leczeniu pasożytów. Wszystkie pochodzą z zagranicznych aptek, mają długie terminy przydatności. Leki są sprawdzone i przede wszystkim skuteczne.
> 
> Oferuję:
> 1. PRAZYKWANTEL 600mg (ZENTOZIDE, BILITRCIDE, DISTOSIDE) - przywry, tasiemce
> 2. IVERMEKTYNA 12mg, 6mg, 3mg (STROMECTOL, VERMECTIN) - glisty (ogólnie robaki obłe), nużeniec, świerzb, wegorczyca, filarioza
> 3. NITAZOKSANID 500mg (ALINIA, NIZONIDE) - lamblie, robaki obłe (np. glista), candida, przywry, bakterie (np Helicobacter Pylori), borelioza
> 4. NIKLOSAMID 500mg (YOMESAN, HEXIN) - tasiemce, przywry
> 5. DIETYLKARBAMAZYNA 100mg (DEC, BANOCIDE FORTE) - toksokaroza, onkocerkoza, filarioza
> ...


Pani Elu czy ma pani jeszcze ten lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam uczciwie po cenie zakupu STROMECTOL 3 mg (lek leczy min : świerzba, nużeńca i inne pasożyty) w ilości 20 sztuk zakupiony w aptece w USA. Ewa tel. 735185227


witam czy ma pani jeszcze ten lek jeśli tak proszę o kontakt aniar251@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niegdyś byłam przekonana, że i owsikami można się zarazić od zwierząt. Okazało się, że nie. Chociaż jak ma się w domu kontakt z futrzakami, to w ich sierści mogą czaić się jaja, które z resztą osiadają wszędzie, na Bezowsikow.pl opisali jak czyścić dom po ich inwazji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy świerzbie trzeba tak samo wysprzątać dom i poprać ubrania jak przy owsikach. Krok po kroku brałam ze strony Bezowsikow.pl

----------


## ollka993

Ja też na początku myślałam, ze mam świerzb, bo bardzo swędziała mnie skóra, ale diagnoza była całkiem inna - nużeniec. Nie miałam pojęcia, co to w ogóle jest. Szybko trafiłam na stronę Centrum Walki z Nużeńcem, gdzie otrzymałam odpowiedź na moje wszelkie wątpliwości. Polecam się edukować, bo taka wiedza może nam się bardzo przydać.

----------


## prazykwantel

Sprzedam lek przeciwpasożytniczy Prazikwantel Praziquantel Zentozide Opticide Distoside Cesol Wormicide 

Mam do odstąpienia tabletki Opticide (prazykwantel 600mg) na pasożyty (przywry, tasiemce, motylice). Lek jest w oryginalnym opakowaniu, sprzedaję połowę czyli 50 tabletek, po odsypaniu reszty dla siebie.
Termin ważności 9.2018.
Cena za tabletkę 3zł, włącza koszt lotniczej wysyłki rejestrowanej z Tajlandii.
Oczywiście, mogę też wysłać opakowanie 100 tabletek, za 250zł. Będzie też znacznie dłuższa data przydatności. 
Lek jest ciężko dostępny na NFZ, trzeba czekać do 10 tygodni na sprowadzenie.
Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Iwermektynę 6mg- 12 tabletek - 200 zł
               Wormicide- Parazykwantel 600mg- 50 tabletek- 100 zł

kontakt: proszę sms- 883044446

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja dostalam od lekarza zlaecenie stosowac novoscabn. jakie macie doswiadczenia? pomaga?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jest bez recepty? pilnie czegos potrzbeuje, ale wlasnie nie mam mozliwoci pojscia do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak bez recepty, ale jest bardzo skuteczne, tzn u mnie się sprawdziło i nie miałam zadnych nawrotów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak długo stosowałaś ?

----------


## ivemektyna sprzedam

Odsprzedam 2 blistry po 6 tabletek po 6mg w oryginalnym opakowaniu kartonowym.
Mogę otworzyć i wysłać w dowolnej ilości.
Ważność 04.2019.
Liczę 20zł/tabletka + wysyłka z Tajlandii 20zł lub wysyłka pobraniowa z Polski 20zł.

Oferuję rowniez inne leki przeciwpasożytnicze na tasiemce, przywry, motylice, glisty.

- Prazykwantel od 2.5 zł/tabletka

- Yomesan 500mg od 2 zł/tabletka

- Vermox Mebendazole 100mg od 1zl/tabletka

- Zentel 200mg od 10zl/tabletka

Leki są kupione w oryginalnym zapieczętowanym opakowaniu, w miarę możliwości bezpośrednio od producenta w ilościach i cenach hurtowych - co przekłada się na niską cenę moich leków. Przy mniejszej ilości odliczam do torebek strunowych. Przy zakupie połowy opakowania wysyłam w oryginalnym pudełku i dołączam naklejkę.

Doliczam 20 zł za lotniczą wysyłkę rejestrowaną z Tajlandii lub w przypadku wysyłki z Polski 20 zł za pobraniową. Powyżej zamówienia 200zł wysyłka bezpłatna.

Jestem w stanie pobić każdą opublikowaną cenę, do tego gwarantuję pewność dotarcia leku z Tajlandii - jeśli opóźnia się przesyłka, to wysyłam zastępczą z Polski.

Mogę szukać dowolnych innych leków, mniej popularnych - jakkolwiek, będą one droższe, ze względu na trudniejszy dostęp i cena detaliczna, a nie hurtowa.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie.

Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają.

Jan Krongboon

massagewarsaw gmail com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a długo trzeba czasu żeby wyleczyc ten swierzb? i czy jak stosuje sie ten novoscabin to nie ma nawrotów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi objawy minely po 3 tygodniach, ale chyba u kazdego inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja niestety przechodzilam leczenie 2 razy bo za pierwszym chyba nie wystarczajaco dbalam o to zeby zmieniac codziennie reczniki itp. pamietajcie o tym bo inaczej bedziecie sie dluzej meczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja czesto trzeba robic te pranie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej to codziennie chyba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrym sposobem jest zamknięcie ubran w worku tak na 2-3 dni, można nawet dłużej, zeby byla pewnosc, ze tego świerzba tam już nie ma. A potem wyprać normalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale czy np ten swierzb nie osadza sie tez na meblach? to az niemozliwe zeby sie go pozbyc ze wszystkich miejsc...

----------


## ivemektyna sprzedam

Stromectol Ivermektyna Iwermektyna Ivermectin pasożyt nużeńce świerzb

Odsprzedam 2 blistry po 6 tabletek po 6mg w oryginalnym opakowaniu kartonowym.
Mogę otworzyć i wysłać w dowolnej ilości.
Ważność 04.2019.
Liczę 30zł/tabletka + wysyłka z Tajlandii 20zł lub wysyłka pobraniowa z Polski 20zł.

Oferuję rowniez inne leki przeciwpasożytnicze na tasiemce, przywry, motylice, glisty.

- Prazykwantel od 2.5 zł/tabletka

- Yomesan 500mg od 2 zł/tabletka

- Vermox Mebendazole 100mg od 1zl/tabletka

- Zentel 200mg od 10zl/tabletka

Leki są kupione w oryginalnym zapieczętowanym opakowaniu, w miarę możliwości bezpośrednio od producenta w ilościach i cenach hurtowych - co przekłada się na niską cenę moich leków. Przy mniejszej ilości odliczam do torebek strunowych. Przy zakupie połowy opakowania wysyłam w oryginalnym pudełku i dołączam naklejkę.

Doliczam 20 zł za lotniczą wysyłkę rejestrowaną z Tajlandii lub w przypadku wysyłki z Polski 20 zł za pobraniową. Powyżej zamówienia 200zł wysyłka bezpłatna.

Jestem w stanie pobić każdą opublikowaną cenę, do tego gwarantuję pewność dotarcia leku z Tajlandii - jeśli opóźnia się przesyłka, to wysyłam zastępczą z Polski.

Mogę szukać dowolnych innych leków, mniej popularnych - jakkolwiek, będą one droższe, ze względu na trudniejszy dostęp i cena detaliczna, a nie hurtowa.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie.

Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają.

Jan Krongboon

massagewarsaw gmail com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odstąpienia tabletki IWERMEKTYNA / IVERMECTIN dla ludzi, została nadwyżka po skutecznym leczeniu. Kupowałam w aptece w USA na receptę. 
Kontakt nr tel. 785 596 905 Maria

----------

